# My latest HUGE haul ($800)



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

BLAH, shipping date has been rescheduled to 3/5/09 .. I CANNOT WAIT THAT LONG.. haha, when it comes I will take photos!*

BRUSHS:*
#208
#212
#272
#205
#227
#204
#242

*MSF's:*
So Ceylon (Back up)
MSF duo medium/ Natural &shipper
Soft & gentle
Gold deposit
Redhead
Brunette

*BLUSHES:*
dollymix
cantaloupe
Margin
*
EYESHADOWS: *
Coral
Paradisco
copperplate
signed, sealed
interview trio
knight (BBR)
Rule
Vanilla

*LIPS:*
Petite Indulgence cremesheen glass
Most popular (HK)

*FOUNDATION:*
HyperReal pressed powder
full coverage NC30
hyper real spf15 NC300 
Studio sculpt foundation 
studio sculpt concealer

*MISC:*
prep+prime Lash
Blue Horizon liquid last
Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics (from holiday set)
Brow set in clear
(2) 15eyeshadow palette


----------



## Brittni (Mar 1, 2009)

tax refund? lol...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good for you girl!! Thats some great stuff...Enjoy!! It's nice to treat ourselves to things we enjoy!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm jealous LOL


----------



## La flaca (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I'm jealous LOL_

 
Me too!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 1, 2009)

aww enjoy your haul. I am so jealous.


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 1, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_tax refund? lol..._

 

I wish I get tax refund..


I'm one of those that owe! I keep telling my fianc I need a child to tax deduct it. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ I have a child and it still doesn't help!!! we owe 9K this year!!! Cries softly!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

well christ then, I wish I had octupletes like that angelina jolie looking freak


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ Now that would work..if they came with a a couple of nannies and someone who is willing to birth them for me..Oh wait...That would be like Angelina's set up!! I'm in


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL tish.. seriously.. omygod, did you see that girl's stomach while prego?


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/...44_468x646.jpg


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/...41_468x621.jpg


HOLY JESUS!


----------



## User38 (Mar 1, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_LOL tish.. seriously.. omygod, did you see that girl's stomach while prego?


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/...44_468x646.jpg


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/...41_468x621.jpg


HOLY JESUS!_

 
So glad I had finished eating when I saw this!! OMG ....the stress on the body must have been enormous...8 babies inside one lil tummy! Man Having 8 kids in my house at once would drive  me crazy!! God Bless those who have the patience and strength to endure!!


----------



## jdechant (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Haul!!! Lots of goodies heading your way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_So glad I had finished eating when I saw this!! OMG ....the stress on the body must have been enormous...8 babies inside one lil tummy! Man Having 8 kids in my house at once would drive me crazy!! God Bless those who have the patience and strength to endure!!_

 
yah, that is a hard image to stomach...could you imagine taking those 8 babies home when she already has like six or seven kids at home...this woman is not well...mentally...i dont think,,, after reading what I have read about the whole thing...


----------



## Hilly (Mar 1, 2009)

great haul!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 1, 2009)

Wowee!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 1, 2009)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Your haul is amazing!!!!!! I must see pics of your haul when you get your big black MAC box on your doorstep!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

daaaamn!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice! I've been eyeing dollymix too!


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow nice haul!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice!  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

AH-MAZING haul!


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Enjoy !!!!


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 4, 2009)

YEAH - Love Dollymix and Cantaloupe - my BF just got them for me in Rome...Cantaloupe is so nice


----------



## kariii (Mar 6, 2009)

I ran home today! there is photos!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 6, 2009)

diablo!!!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! This is making me want to buy more stuff!


----------



## michthr (Mar 7, 2009)

WHAT A HAUL!!!! <3 it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazing!

I wish I could bring myself to buy everything I want at MAC...but that would be thousands of dollars lol.


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

AMAZING haul... in Australia that would cost like $1500 or something


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## QueenJollene (Mar 10, 2009)

damn i wish i could drop $800 on make up.  so jealous.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 10, 2009)

i want a $800 haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but im glad someone is living it up. I gotta get on my haul grind.


----------



## JSmart04 (Mar 11, 2009)

woow! Enjoy !


----------



## shirinnnnn (Mar 11, 2009)

look great! enjoy


----------



## Shaynabalcom (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, awesome haul!! I am so jealous...(In a good way of course)!! Congrats!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn girl that's awesome!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 13, 2009)

WoW nice! and I got excited over my $250 haul today.


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord. that was one amazing box to see. super jealous. have fun with it!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW! $800!!!! Beyond great haul...enjoy!!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy the goodies!


----------



## Navessa (Apr 14, 2009)

wowzers!


----------



## frocher (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice haul, you bought some lovely things.


----------



## darklocke (Apr 14, 2009)

LOVE your haul, and I'm going for a haul myself soon - it's hard to restrain myself until my account gets it's monthly refill.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm getting green from envy lol! Nice haul!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow!! thats all i gotta say....good stuff though


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 17, 2009)

Whoa!!!  Nice haul!!!  You're sooo lucky!!!  I can't wait until I get to do a super splurge!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 17, 2009)

holy moly! amazing haul!!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW!!  Really, is there anything left to say??  Enjoy!


----------



## choosychick (Apr 18, 2009)

wowsers! that's quite a haul there! enjoy it!


----------



## Elusive21 (Apr 18, 2009)

WHOA! That's a huge haul. I would be lying if I said I wasn't jealuos.

Enjoy Enjoy ENJOY!


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 19, 2009)

All I can say is "whoa!"


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Haul!! That's some good stuff, Enjoy!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Wow, that's a really great haul!


----------



## cindycs (Dec 16, 2009)

amazing haul!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 17, 2009)

hope you enjoy


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 17, 2009)

im soo  jealous as well. it is a niiiiiiiiice haul enjoy


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Also jealous! Great haul!


----------



## Boule (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! Niiiice! Enjoy everything!


----------



## morningmist10 (Apr 22, 2011)

so jealous!


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 22, 2011)

Amazing!  =)


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish i had the funds for that kind of haul!


----------



## Alicesandra (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing haul, love all the eyeshadows.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i love this haul.  i can't wait for more pictures.  haul pictures make my heart beat faster.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 8, 2011)

this is an awesome haul! I hope you enjoy all your new products!


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Oh my, such an amazing haul! I love it


----------



## whatzoedid (May 26, 2011)

WOW!
  	please post up the other photos when it arrives


----------



## Cupquake03 (May 30, 2011)

kariii said:


> well christ then, I wish I had octupletes like that angelina jolie looking freak



 	LOL too funny!


----------



## jennifa (Jul 3, 2011)

Work hard, play hard 

  	Although I do feel a bit guilty when I drop loads on makeup, sometimes....


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

this is epic!


----------

